# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte PKK'nın Yan Kuruluşu!

## bozok

*İşte PKK'nın Yan Kuruluşu!*



*Yöneticileri kim, para akışı nerelerden sağlanıyor..*


Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın terör örgütünün* "Koma Ciwaken Kurdistan Türkiye Meclisi-Kürdistan Topluluklar Birliği"* *(KCK/TM) Yapılanması"*na yönelik yürüttüğü ve 3'ü DTP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı 52 kişinin tutuklandığı soruşturma kapsamında ilk iddianame hazırlandı. 

Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nda özel yetkili 5 Cumhuriyet Savcısının yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında hazırlanan 148 sayfalık iddianame, Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce kabul edildi. 

İddianamede, terör örgütü PKK'nın Türkiye'deki yapılanması detaylı bir şekilde yer aldı. 

İddianamede ürgütü idari şeması ve para akışının nerelerden ve kimlerden sağlandığı da net bir şekilde yeraldı. 

şemada Kürdistan Halklar Topluluğu denilen örgütün en tepesindeki isim olarak Abdullah ücalan yer alıyor. Yasama, Yürütme ve Yargı diye ana dallara ayrılan şemada Yasama kolunun Zübeyir Aydar, Yürütmenin Murat Karayılan, Yargının ise Kazo Kod isimli İranlı Eski Cumhuriyet savcısı olduğu ifade edilen kişi tarafından yönetildiği iddia edildi. 

Para akışının gösterildiği şemada ise yüzlerce değişik kaynaktan gelen paranın örgütün kasası olarak ifade edilen Hüseyin Yılmaz'da toplandığı görülüyor.. 







*28.05.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------

